# Just rooted the Evo 4G. Whats next?



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I rooted my girlfriend's phone. Now I want to add a rom to it but I'm not sure where to start. Can someone.point me in the right direction? I'm no stranger to roms. I've been doing it on my Droid x for almost a year but this is different. Here is a screenshot of my version. Can someone help me out?

Thanks

Edit: Sorry I screwed the title up. Can't edit it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Fixed your title. For future reference you can if you select edit post & go advanced.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> Fixed your title. For future reference you can if you select edit post & go advanced.


Thank you.


----------



## tdespain (Sep 18, 2011)

Go to xda developers, find a Rom, download it, shut phone off, hold power and both volume buttons down, go into recovery, wipe cache, dalvik, and factory reset, flash Rom, reboot, enjoy! Do the same for flashing kernel except for doing a factory reset. Also, make sure to make a backup before doing anything.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, make a backup and dive in. Selection, here, obviously isn't as plentiful - but there is a lot to be found around various Evo boards.

MIUI (AOSP) is pretty sick, but if you want a straight, plain Android build (which some sweet additions) CM7 is always a good call.

Or else you have your Sense ROMs, some using new Sense elements / optimizations.

Just have to start looking, find something you think looks good and check it out.

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

"sefirosu said:


> I rooted my girlfriend's phone. Now I want to add a rom to it but I'm not sure where to start. Can someone.point me in the right direction? I'm no stranger to roms. I've been doing it on my Droid x for almost a year but this is different. Here is a screenshot of my version. Can someone help me out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Sorry I screwed the title up. Can't edit it.


Being that it is your 'girlfriend's' phone, I recommend you flash the latest Sense Gingerbread Rom (de-odexed version) with build version 4.53.651.1. You can download it from here. Be sure to go into recovery, wipe cache & dalvik and then create a nandroid backup of her current setup to fall back on first. Afterwards, wipe everything in the wipe menu except the SD card and then flash the aforementioned Rom.

via the RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

DougJamal said:


> Being that it is your 'girlfriend's' phone, I recommend you flash the latest Sense Gingerbread Rom (de-odexed version) with build version 4.53.651.1. You can download it from here. Be sure to go into recovery, wipe cache & dalvik and then create a nandroid backup of her current setup to fall back on first. Afterwards, wipe everything in the wipe menu except the SD card and then flash the aforementioned Rom.
> 
> via the RootzWiki Forums app


Thanks. Is there much of a difference between this and the team nocturnal rom? I grabbed this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1203761 I did notice the battery life is not that great.


----------



## DrUnKeN_TiGeR (Aug 29, 2011)

I suggest come CM7 goodness


----------



## bOOmBoTz401 (Feb 2, 2012)

First thing I would do is flash amon ra recovery before you flash any roms....your girl will thank you someday

Then I suggest since its your girls phone you check out tommys classic Rom..one of the guys on there just created a pink theme and its a very sold Rom

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

